# Viper 5301 problems



## mmartins973 (Jul 25, 2011)

The problem im having is when i take the key out the ignition and lock the car the pager rings ever time...here a video... ‪Viper 5301 pager problems‬‏ - YouTube


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Try waiting a few minutes then arm it? Sorry not gonna wait to see your video(no time too).


----------

